# MTB Schuhe ohne Klickpedale



## steviegee (13. Juli 2011)

Hi zusammen,
ich würde mir gerne MTB Schuhe zulegen. Da ich keine Klickpedalen vom Arzt aus (nach einem Bruch ) fahren darf, würden mir gerne Schuhe ohne Klickvorbereitung genügen. Aktuell fahre ich mit normalen Nike Air Max Sportschuhen.
Ich hätte die Schuhe gerne möglichst wasserabweisend. Ein Verkäufer im Geschäft sagte, dass Bikeschuhe eine steifere Sohle haben, weswegen ich glaube mir auch extra Bikeschuhe kaufen zu müssen. Was meint ihr dazu, lohnt sich das?


folgende Schuhe könnten zur Auswahl stehen

hoher schuh der den kaputten Fuss besser schützt:
ohne goretex 89,90:
http://www.probikeshop.net/northwave-patrol-schuhe-schwarz-2011/61872.html

mit goretex 139,90:
http://www.probikeshop.net/northwave-gran-canion-2-gtx-schuhe-schwarz-2011/3049.html


günstigerer halbschuh mit goretex 84,95:
[ame="http://www.amazon.de/dp/B001RQ9W1E/ref=asc_df_B001RQ9W1E3586436?smid=A2OAXPX9BJUETA&tag=15_sport-fitness_1_tb-21&linkCode=asn&creative=22506&creativeASIN=B001RQ9W1E"]Shimano MTB Schuhe MTB Schuh SH-MT60: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


----------



## Serrox (14. Juli 2011)

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Five-Ten-Impact-Schuhe-black/dp/B000ZJ2GAI/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1310636116&sr=8-1"]Five Ten Impact 2 High Schuhe team black Mod. 2011: Amazon.de: Schuhe & Handtaschen[/ame]



- Steife Sohle
- hoher Schuh
- Es gibt keinen Schuh mit besserem Grip
- Füsse bleiben relativ lange trocken

Die Schuhe gewinnen keinen Schönheitspreis und sind insgesamt kein günstiger Spass, aber es lohnt sich. Wer billig kauft, kauft zweimal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppen-Wolfi (14. Juli 2011)

Kauf dir die Specialized Tahoe!
kosten etwa 90 euro, haben freizeit optik, sind bequem... 
Haben auch eine Klickervorbereitung, allerdings ist die versenkt, brauchst die Cleats ja nicht dranmachen.
Ich fahr mit den Schuhen sowohl mit, als auch ohne!

Kann die wirklich nur empfehlen... Habe noch keinen besseren Schuh im Bezug auf Preis/Leistung gefunden. UNd sie sehen auch nicht so beschissen aus 

Man kann damit super laufen, werden geschnürt... einfach guter Schuh muss man sagen.
DIe ganzen Goretex geschichten sind bestimmt auch gut, schauen aber immer aus wie Wanderschuhe irgendwie


----------



## followupup (14. Juli 2011)

wenn Marke nicht so wichtig kann ich dir diese empfehlen , waren schon Ã¼ber 30 mal in der Waschmaschine  und halten immer noch. Bei uns fahren drei Leute diese und sind zufrieden.
Allein schon der Preis  15 â¬

http://www.decathlon.de/wanderschuh...e-forclaz-50-herren-id_MAN_10272_8087096.html

oder das  Wasserdichte Membran Model fÃ¼r 37â¬ 
http://www.decathlon.de/wanderschuhe-wandern-trekking-forclaz-100-novadry-id_MAN_10272_8163473.html


----------



## RetroRider (14. Juli 2011)

Nachdem die Knochen zusammengewachsen sind, kommt die Physiotherapiephase, bei der das ganze "festgerostete" Zeug drumherum wieder mobilisiert wird. Und da wäre eine flexible Sohle besser, weil der Fuß dann die Abrollbewegung vernünftig machen muss. Ältere O´Neal Rampage haben eine sehr flexible Sohle, sind aber nicht witterungsfest und mMn nicht besonders Bike-tauglich. Wie die aktuellen Modelle aussehen weiss ich nicht.


----------



## steviegee (14. Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten 

@Serrox: die 5/10 hatte ich mir auch angesehen und wurden mir schon empfohlen. Hatte aber in einem Test gelesen das sie nicht sonderlich wasserfest sind. (pfützen,hohe wiesen etc) Wie du shcon sasgt sehen sie weng komisch aus... Fahr oft mit engeren sachen da sieht das shcon wneg lustig aus. aber scheint ne gute Wahl zu sein... Hast du die selbst?

@Steppen-wolfi: die sind echt schick hmm nur nicht wasserfest... vielleicht doch 2 paar? 

@followupup: sowas günstges gibts? hmm halten die echt was aus und sind tragbar für 15 Euro? kann ich mir garnet vorstellen?!

@RetroRider: ja is etz nen jahr her... Docs meinen halt auch wegen unfallgefahr  Felixblere schuhe sind beim laufen sicher ok oder Downhillshuhe, aber da ist die harte sohle ja weniger wichtig. Bringt ne härtere Sohle so viel mehr als mein 0815 Nike Runningschuh? es gibt ja auch goretex Adidas runningshoes, wie wäre es damit? ;-)

mfg Stefan


----------



## Serrox (14. Juli 2011)

steviegee schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die vielen Antworten
> 
> @Serrox: die 5/10 hatte ich mir auch angesehen und wurden mir schon empfohlen. Hatte aber in einem Test gelesen das sie nicht sonderlich wasserfest sind. (pfützen,hohe wiesen etc) Wie du shcon sasgt sehen sie weng komisch aus... Fahr oft mit engeren sachen da sieht das shcon wneg lustig aus. aber scheint ne gute Wahl zu sein... Hast du die selbst?



Also bei mir geht da Funktion über Optik. Der Grip ist einmalig und Nass sind meine Füsse noch nicht geworden.

Ich fahre den Impact allerdings in dieser Variante:

[ame="http://www.amazon.de/Five-Ten-Schuhe-monster-green/dp/B0047ZW2DC/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1310646277&sr=8-2"]Five Ten Sam Hill 2 Schuhe monster green Mod. 2011: Amazon.de: Sport & Freizeit[/ame]


Der ist nicht ganz so hässlich :-D
Wie gesagt, wenn du einen Schuh willst, der dich unter allen Umständen wie festgeklebt auf den Pedalen hält, dann nimm den 5-10

Wenn du allerdings was komplett Wasserdichtes und auch noch modisch schickes willst....dann kann ich dir nicht weiterhelfen ;-)


----------



## steviegee (14. Juli 2011)

@Serrox: danke für die Info. Also ist dein 5/10 auch bei nassen Wiesen und bei pfützen oder im Regen innen trocken geblieben?

Kennst den Artikel:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/parts-und-equipment-im-dauertest.297295.2.htm?skip=9

"Sein Fazit: "Die Sohle ist noch fast genauso megagriffig wie am ersten  Tag, der Schuh zeigt praktisch keinen Verschleiß." Kritik setzte es eher  an Konstruktionsmängeln, die im Dauerbetrieb nerven: So schlabbern die  Schnürsenkel wild umher, und bei Nässe ist der Bikeboot so wasserdicht  wie ein Schwamm."


----------



## Serrox (14. Juli 2011)

steviegee schrieb:


> @Serrox: danke für die Info. Also ist dein 5/10 auch bei nassen Wiesen und bei pfützen oder im Regen innen trocken geblieben?
> 
> Kennst den Artikel:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/test/parts-und-equipment-im-dauertest.297295.2.htm?skip=9
> ...



Wie gesagt, ich fahre auch bei Regen etc und habe bisher keine Probleme. Wenn sie allerdings einmal Nass sind, dann brauchts ne Weile bis man sie wieder trocken hat.

Der Test scheint mir auf das alte Modell bezogen zu sein. Es gibt mittlerweile den von mir verlinkten und gefahrenen Impact II

Die Schnürsenkel kann man innen verstauen.


----------



## followupup (15. Juli 2011)

steviegee schrieb:


> @followupup: sowas günstges gibts? hmm halten die echt was aus und sind tragbar für 15 Euro? kann ich mir garnet vorstellen?
> mfg Stefan



kein witz, die teile halten wirklich super und ich fahre auch den ganzen winter durch. raus aus der waschmaschine und am nächsten tag kannst du sie wieder fahren, trocknen echt schnell.

aber es muss dir klar sein, dass ein 5/10 bestimmt besser am Pedal klebt, wenn ich mir die Sohle angucke.


----------



## FXP_Freak (18. Juli 2011)

Bin auch auf der suche nach neuen schuhen da es nächsten monat in die Alpen geht. daher sollte es ein halbschuh mit gore-tex sein. 

hat schon mal jemand den adidas terrex getestet ?

http://cgi.ebay.de/ADIDAS-TERREX-FA...ic_Walking_Wandern_Schuhe&hash=item45f834f7fc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Area51 (18. Juli 2011)

Habe den hier http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350458458611&var=620014021020&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT

Passt mir genial und auch super zum laufen.
Sohle ist schön steif aber der Grip liegt natürlich unter 5.10 oder ähnlichen Bikeschuhen.
MFG Julian


----------



## steviegee (19. Juli 2011)

Ich finde des Salomon und Adidas ja echt nicht übel, sind aber doch reine Wanderschuhe? Ist die Sohle da nicht zu weich? Sieht aus, alsvob sich beide nichts nehmen? Preis sieht bei beiden ok aus. Fahren viele von euch mit Wanderschuhen?
Von Adidas gibt's ja auch goretex Laufschuhe, aber die sind sicher zu weich, oder?
lg Stefan


----------



## FXP_Freak (19. Juli 2011)

ok dann hat sich das wohl mit dem terrex erledigt. gibt es denn keine vernünftigen mtb schuhe abgesehen von 5.10 mit knöchelschutz und OHNE diesen SPD kram den ich eh nicht brauche ?


----------



## rehhofer (19. Juli 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> ok dann hat sich das wohl mit dem terrex erledigt. gibt es denn keine vernünftigen mtb schuhe abgesehen von 5.10 mit knöchelschutz und OHNE diesen SPD kram den ich eh nicht brauche ?



Nimm fünf.zehn.


----------



## ShimmerFade (19. Juli 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> ok dann hat sich das wohl mit dem terrex erledigt. gibt es denn keine vernünftigen mtb schuhe abgesehen von 5.10 mit knöchelschutz und OHNE diesen SPD kram den ich eh nicht brauche ?




Shimano AM41.  Gute Schuhe.  Auf jedem fall wasserabweisender als die 5.10. Die Haltbarkeit fuer DH einsatz weiss ich nicht, aber die halten beim AM soweit (nur 2 Wochen) ziemlich gut.  Ausserdem gibt es nur die 5.10 Karver, die deiner Anspruche trifft.


----------



## ThomasRo (19. Juli 2011)

Ich war gestern auch in nen paar Läden und hab nach Schuhen zum Biken mit Platformpedalen gesucht...aber leider nichts perfektes gefunden.

Im Bikeladen hatten die nur Schuhe mit SPD, die sahen alle nicht danach als Hätten sie auf Platformpedalen auch nur ein bisschen Gripp.

So komplett glatte Skaterschuh Sohlen halte ich für mich auch nicht für optimal, da ich auch mal an steilen Stellen absteigen muss... Fahre zur Zeit auch mit Sneakern mit glatter Sohle, auf dem Pedal problemlos aber habe da an steilen Absteigestellen zu Fuß fast mehr Probleme als wenn ich nicht absteigen würde und Fahren...

Dann bin ich noch in Outdoorbereich gegangen, solche niedrigen Multifunktions- Outdoorschuhe scheinen mir am ehesten als Kompromiss geeignet, z.B. von Salomon, Meindl, etc. Was mir dabei aber aufgefallen ist: Die haben alle so eine hohe Sohle, da steht man im Fersenbereich mal locker 4cm Höher. Frage: Kann man damit Biken? Die Erhöhung ist sicherlich nicht gerade förderlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steviegee (19. Juli 2011)

@ThomasRo: ja daher frqag ich ja wer alten mit wanderschuhen biked. Pauschale antworten sind da sicher kaum möglich, da es von der jeweiligen sohle und der Pedale abhängt.

@FXP_Freak: wieso hat sich das erledigt?

aktuell finde ich folgende Schuhe interessant:
Shimano AM41
five ten impact
five ten Karver
SALOMON EXIT PEAK MID 2 GTX men 2011 
ADIDAS TERREX FAST X GTX FM MID

Den Addidas oder Salomon kann man vielleicht auch mal im Winter oder so bei Schnee tragen. Ob die Sohlen aber auf der Platform pedale guten Grip haben weiß ich nicht. Hmmmmm


----------



## Kor74 (19. Juli 2011)

Was ist mit den shimano SH-MT91. Kann man die mit flats fahren oder sind die eher ungeeignet?


----------



## ThomasRo (20. Juli 2011)

Also ich habe mir heute mal solche Salomon Multifunktionsschuhe zugelegt, und zwar diese:
http://markenschuhe.de/Salomon-Cronos-GTX-127503-Herren-Trailrunning-Schuh-schwarzhttp://www.kauf-es-guenstig.de/shop/products_info/?id=656722268

Bin mal gespannt wie es sich damit biken lässt.
Die praktisch gleichen gab es auch noch ohne Goretex, da der Preis aber gleich war habe ich natürlich die mit Goretex genommen. Im Nachhinein bereue ich das jedoch in wenig da ich eigentlich vornehmlich Schönwetterfahrer bin und somit die Membran nur zu Schweißfüßen führen könnte.


----------



## TheBrad (20. Juli 2011)

Außer 5.10 gibt es leider kaum brauchbare Bikeschuhe für Plattformpedale. Auf der Suche nach entsprechenden Schuhen, die auch Regen oder Tragestrecken verkraften und dabei ein möglichst flaches Profil haben, bin ich bei Zustiegsschuhen hängengeblieben. Da gibts dann wiederum einiges an Auswahl. Ich hab mich für Salewa entschieden:

http://www.globetrotter.de/de/shop/detail.php?mod_nr=177905&source=googleps

Bis jetzt kann ich nicht klagen. Wie sie sich in den Alpen schlagen kann ich in drei Wochen sagen.


----------



## steviegee (20. Juli 2011)

Was sind denn Zustiegsschuhe? Die Sohle sieht nicht steif und fest aus, was ja bei bildschönen gut sein soll. 5/10 haben glaube ich auch keine feste steife Sohle, weil das die downhiller etc nicht brauchen. Denk ich zumindest. Wie seht ihr das?


----------



## vopsi (20. Juli 2011)

wozu brauchst du auf  plattformpedale eine super steife sohle? bei einer platformgröße von ca. 9 x9 cm wirst du doch nicht nur mit dem vorfuß draufstehen. ich jedenfalls - und ich glaube der überwiegende teil ebenfalls - stehe mit dem ballen recht mittig drauf.


----------



## steviegee (20. Juli 2011)

Also eigentlich steht man schon drauf wie mit klickpedalen auch. Hatte dazu extra mal nen Arzt gefragt, der mir das auchmal bestätigte. 
Wenns egal wäre, gäbs sicher auch andere klickbefestigungen oder man könnte weniger steife Schuhe nehmen. Zb adidas Running Goretex ab 69,-

Oder?!


----------



## TheBrad (20. Juli 2011)

Zustiegsschuhe kommen von den Kletterfreunden, die laufen damit bis zum Berg wo sie dann auf ihre Kletterschuhe wechseln. Kenn mich da aber auch nicht so genau aus. Ist quasi 'ne Mischung aus Wander- und Kletterschuh, relativ robust, leicht (grad gewogen: 950g/Paar @43), lauftauglich und hoffentlich wetterfest. Die Sohle ist steif genug (merk das Pedal nicht durch), aber längst nicht so mördersteif wie meine Klickschuh-Sohlen. Auf der anderen Seite aber wieder steifer als die Sohle von z.B. Laufschuhen. Wird sich wohl im Vergleich zu 5.10 nichts in Sachen Steifigkeit nehmen (hatte den Freerider mal zum anprobieren da). 

Mir war außerdem wichtig, dass das Profil nicht so grob ist wie bei den meisten Klick- oder Wanderschuhen, weil dann ja die Pins nicht viel bringen.


----------



## vopsi (20. Juli 2011)

mag alles stimmen....ich wollte dir damit nur sagen, dass ICH eine sehr steife sohle als negativ empfinden würde. um so steifer wäre zwar die auflagefläche auf den pins länger, doch selbst wenn ein teil der sohle den kontakt verliert, reichen - bei mir - die restlichen pins für einen sicheren halt allemal.


----------



## FXP_Freak (20. Juli 2011)

Ich hab mir jetzt mal die 5.10 karver bestellt. sollen ja durch das neue leder doch schon wasserabweisender sein und vom rest brauch man ja gar nicht reden  werd die tage mal berichten wenn sie ankommen. 

Ist aber echt schade das man sich bei klickpedalen mit den vielen modellen tod schmeissen kann und an vernünftigen plattform schuhen gibts kaum was.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ShimmerFade (21. Juli 2011)

FXP_Freak schrieb:


> Ich hab mir jetzt mal die 5.10 karver bestellt. sollen ja durch das neue leder doch schon wasserabweisender sein und vom rest brauch man ja gar nicht reden  werd die tage mal berichten wenn sie ankommen.
> 
> Ist aber echt schade das man sich bei klickpedalen mit den vielen modellen tod schmeissen kann und an vernünftigen plattform schuhen gibts kaum was.



Gute Wahl denke ich.  Die waren meiner zweiten Wahl nach Shimano AM41.  Ich haette die Karver gekauft, wenn ich richtiges DH/Freeride fahren wuerde.


----------



## steviegee (21. Juli 2011)

die 5/10 sind optisch irgendwie nicht so mein ding, da gefallen mir alle anderen besser. Ich fahre auch eher MTB und weniger DH. da ist der Shimano AM41 echt ne zwischenwahl...
Echt übel, dass es für Platform Pedalen keine vernünftigen schuhe gibt. Ich denke ich teste mal Bergsteiger Schuhe auf der Pedale... Im netz gibts da auch weiter keine Testseiten oder?


----------



## Kor74 (21. Juli 2011)

Also ich werde es jetzt mal mit die shimanos kombiniert mit den Acros pedalen probieren.


----------



## steviegee (21. Juli 2011)

Die shimanos mit dem schnürschutz? Am besten gleich berichten. ;-)) bin mit meinen Nike Air heut im regen gefahren. 
So 20 min halten selbst die trocken ;-))
Ich muss mir mal paar bestellen und auf den Pedalen den halt testen. Hab auch weng größere platform Pedalen.


----------



## evilthommy (31. Juli 2011)

hallo möchte mir die 5-10 holen, wo kann ich am besten bestellen, und bei nichtpassen auch ohne probleme zurück senden und eine andere grösse anfordern ?
gruss thomas


----------



## Conpain (1. August 2011)

Ich verwende die "Nike 6.0 Air Mogan Mid Sneaker" mit Plattformpedalen und die Kombination ist wirklich super, dank der Schuhsohle!
Für den Preis von ca. 40-50 EUR gar nicht so übel?!


----------



## Chaser84 (2. August 2011)

Möchte mich hier mal anschliessen, suche leichte Rennschuhe aber ohne zwang auf Klickpedale. Sollen also auch auf Flats fahrbar sein.
Hat da jemand erfahrungen welche MTB-Schuhe da genügend Kontakt bieten?

PS: Wurden die schon erwähnt? Die sehen wirklich ganz brauchbar aus, auch optisch gerade noch so ertragbar. http://www.mavic.com/de/product/schuhe/MTB/schuhe/Alpine


----------



## steviegee (8. September 2011)

also ich habe nun die Adidas Outdoor Schuhe TREDIAC GTX GORE-TEX G16943 und die  Salomon Vega mid Goretex, die Adidas sind echt top für ihr Geld, die Salomon für 100 auch, sind mir nur etwa szu groß ;-) kann beide wirklich empfehlen. Die Addiads haben eine bisschen griffigere Sohle wie die Salomon ... Nur brauche ich nun noch eine etwas bessere Pedale...


----------



## jota (9. September 2011)

ich hab mal was ausprobiert,ganz ohne bling bling faktor. von der funktion, auch bei regen ,bin ich begeistert.
http://www.berufsbekleidung-schroet...deckerschuhe-Knoechelhohe-Doppelschnalle.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

